# What Flashlight Would Make the Best Club?



## MedusaOblongata (Jul 6, 2007)

Is there any readily available flashlight that takes primary cells that would work better than a 6D Maglite, if someone were unfortunate enough to have to use a flashlight as a club?

Please, I don't want to discuss whether or not it is ill-advised to use a flashlight as a club or weapon, I want this thread to be limited only to discussing answers to the specific question posted. Thank you for your cooperation on this.

Mods- feel free to move this thread if I posted in the wrong forum. I wasn't sure exactly where to put it.


----------



## LukeA (Jul 6, 2007)

A 6 or 7 D Mag is probably the clubbiest flashlight ever made.


----------



## CostcoAAcells (Jul 6, 2007)

I would pick the C cell Mags over the D cell ones because they are skinnier, easier to grip, yet still have enough 'significant' mass to them. Also since they are lighter than the D cell lights they ought to be quicker. If you have gigantic hands, the D cell lights might be fine.
It's a pity, the 6C cell mag is no longer being made. There still should be the 5C cell.

Please don't go club somebody. ;-)


----------



## FILIPPO (Jul 6, 2007)

I think mag 5-6D or mag 5-6C (mag 7D is too heavy IMO)


----------



## alantch (Jul 6, 2007)

An SF M4 with strike bezel.


----------



## Learjet (Jul 6, 2007)

7D?


----------



## MedusaOblongata (Jul 6, 2007)

The diameter of a C cell light would probably fit my hand better, but per maglite's website, the longest C cell light is 4 cells (13") - too short. While they make D cell lights up to 6 cells (19.5"), which is a much better length. 

Has anyone seen 6-8 C cell lights?


----------



## Norm (Jul 6, 2007)

I wouldn't like to be on the receiving end of one of these Wolf Eyes Rattlesnake M90-13V-168R. 





Norm​


----------



## DM51 (Jul 6, 2007)

Club users should bear in mind that their implements will run much better on alkaline cells, for added weight. LOL


----------



## glockboy (Jul 6, 2007)

I like the Cold Steel Brute.


----------



## barkingmad (Jul 6, 2007)

To be honest a 6D Maglite is already pretty massive and unweildy - would recommend a 4D as a better size!


----------



## MedusaOblongata (Jul 6, 2007)

4D is only 15" long and I'd prefer something a little longer. I think 21" would be an ideal length. 6D is the closest I've seen to that, even though the same length in C cells would be a better diameter.


----------



## MedusaOblongata (Jul 6, 2007)

The Cold Steel Brute is pretty hard to find.

And that Wolf Eyes Rattlesnake at $160 is a little bit more than I wanted to spend. And it looks like it's only rechargeable.


----------



## barkingmad (Jul 6, 2007)

Well 6D Mag fits the bill - heavy, long, tough and cheap.

Also makes for a dead easy upgrade by fitting something like the ROP (high or low) bulb (if you wanted incan) or a Terralux LED drop-in if you wanted LED and a super-long runtime.

Either way I would run it off 6 high capacity NiMH batteries (especially if going incan)?


----------



## DM51 (Jul 6, 2007)

MedusaOblongata said:


> Wolf Eyes Rattlesnake at $160 is a little bit more than I wanted to spend. And it looks like it's only rechargeable.


No, you can get a normal version of the Rattlesnake_M90X and then use primaries or Li-Ions, as you choose. $64.95 from PTS, before CPF discount (you will need the half-cell or 2-cell extender to use Li-Ions).


----------



## MedusaOblongata (Jul 6, 2007)

Thank you for the additional info. What are the dimensions of the Rattlesnake (#of batteries, length, etc.)?

And it looks like Mag used to make a 6C, but discontinued it, and a quick Google & eBay search couldn't find one for sale in the US.


----------



## Long John (Jul 6, 2007)

Perhaps this one?:whoopin:

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=94671

Best regards

____
Tom


----------



## DM51 (Jul 6, 2007)

MedusaOblongata said:


> Thank you for the additional info. What are the dimensions of the Rattlesnake (#of batteries, length, etc.)?


It is a 4-cell light (ie 4 x CR123A = 134 mm). I use 3 x 18500s in mine with a 13v LA. 3 x 18500s are 4½ cells long (150 mm) so you need the half-cell extender, which is 16 mm or ~0.5 inch long. 

The length of this set-up, including the extender, is 225 mm. The bezel is ~47mm external diameter. I run a LF EO-13 (750 bulb lumens). 

You can get a longer extender to use 3 x 18650s in it, but that is a bit too long IMO.


----------



## dom (Jul 6, 2007)

LOL -good find Tom
A tire checker indeed:devil:

Cheers
Dom


Long John said:


> Perhaps this one?:whoopin:
> 
> http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=94671
> 
> ...


----------



## NA8 (Jul 6, 2007)

Long John said:


> Perhaps this one?:whoopin:
> 
> http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=94671



I'd say we have a winner there.


----------



## Omega Man (Jul 6, 2007)

Yeah, I was gonna vote 3D Mag, but this looks like the best in show for "Flashlight that can be Used as a Club"


----------



## Illum (Jul 6, 2007)

mag 6C werks the best....though I cant seem to find one nowadays.

C cells are just the right size, not too heavy, not too wide....I find it pretty hard to swing my mag6D since it isn't exactly balanced.


----------



## KenAnderson (Jul 6, 2007)

MedusaOblongata said:


> The diameter of a C cell light would probably fit my hand better, but per maglite's website, the longest C cell light is 4 cells (13") - too short. While they make D cell lights up to 6 cells (19.5"), which is a much better length.
> 
> Has anyone seen 6-8 C cell lights?


 
Picked up a new 6 c-cell mag last weekend, but agree they are getting harder to find. Mag discontinued the 5, 6 and 7 cell "c" and also the 7-cell "d" mags.

Ken


----------



## sysadmn (Jul 6, 2007)

Some of the ASP batons have an optional flashlight extension.
I kid you not.
http://www.productwizard.com/aspbattac.html
I believe you buy the Tac-Lite or Triad separately.

The version with Pepper Spray, Flashlight, and Baton is patented:
http://www.freepatentsonline.com/6499855.html


----------



## DM51 (Jul 6, 2007)

There's a cop in my area who is 6 ft 9 ins, mostly muscle, and carries a Mag 6D. It looks more like a minimag, when he's holding it. When he turns up, things tend to go all quiet, so I don't know if he's ever had to test out its efficacy in putting the lights out for someone who's too lit up, if you see what I mean.


----------



## MedusaOblongata (Jul 6, 2007)

Long John said:


> Perhaps this one?
> http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=94671



That looks like it will do the trick. Now, looking so much like a bat, would that bring too much weapons suspicion in a place where weapons aren't allowed (EU)?


----------



## Long John (Jul 6, 2007)

NA8 said:


> I'd say we have a winner there.



:thinking: What's my benefit? :lolsign:

Best regards

___
Tom


----------



## CLHC (Jul 6, 2007)

As the others already stated regarding the Maglite 6C is one's best bet. But. . .


----------



## WHQ (Jul 6, 2007)

I have a 6D Maglite that I wouldn't trade for anything if I had to use a flashlight for a weapon.


----------



## FoxFury (Jul 6, 2007)

I have done several trade shows where booth visitors feel our (FoxFury) MF 1000 would be a very effective and compact club. It uses 15 CR123s and weights 3.8 pounds (1.7 kg). 

http://foxfury.com/products/mf_1000_series/index.htm


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Jul 6, 2007)

Mr. Bulk's Assault and batteries! Period. Notice the Titanium End Cap. This runs 6AA's and screws on to your stock 2C Mag.


----------



## besafe2 (Jul 6, 2007)

Opinions of course are different on this subject. I own all of the D cell mags. As far as answering the op's question for me it would be either the 4D or 3D. I think the 4D is pretty close to perfect for me. The problem with the 5 or 6D cell lights is they get a little heavy. I practice moves with the 4D & for me I feel it's the best.


----------



## FILIPPO (Jul 7, 2007)

dom said:


> LOL -good find Tom
> A tire checker indeed:devil:
> 
> Cheers
> Dom


 
wow, very interesting!oo: 

but...

the question was: what flashlight would make the best club? 
NOT: what club would make the best flashlight? 

:lolsign:


----------



## BladeDogg (Jul 7, 2007)

I gotta say that any club that you can get to quickly would be best. Now if you can EDC a 6 cell maglite, more power to ya. 

I think it depends on how big you are or how skilled you are at using a stick or club. That may determine what is best for you.

Lots of good idea here. That 2C maglite extender is wicked.:rock:


----------



## Hodsta (Jul 7, 2007)

Long John said:


> Perhaps this one?:whoopin:
> 
> http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=94671
> 
> ...


 
Phew! Now I no longer need to EDC a baseball bat and Fenix P1D, all combined in one handy package.That's a relief :laughing:.


----------



## CaptCarrot (Jul 7, 2007)

Well, between the Tyre Checker and the baton, I vote for the baton


----------



## TORCH_BOY (Jul 7, 2007)

6 D [email protected] Loaded with heavy 11000 M/ah NIMH Cells


----------



## CostcoAAcells (Jul 8, 2007)

One should also consider what's legal where he lives. Where I live, we're forbidden from having batons, collapsable batons, kubatons. The laws say nothing about prohibition on huge flashlights.


----------



## LarryC (Jul 9, 2007)

I'd like to see a review on the Tire Checker. Where's Craig when you need him.


----------



## Leadfoot2 (Jul 9, 2007)

A friend of mine has what I believe is a Kel-Tec. It has runs on 7AA batteries, has a body diameter of about 1in which gives you a wall thickness of about a quarter in. I've always wanted to have it modded for him. Should be no problem of bending this light over some creatins head. I'd do a search on Ebay.

Leadfoot


----------



## davidt (Jul 9, 2007)

I've got to nominate the 6D malite. I was at academy sports today and finally saw one. I thought the 4Ds were enormous before I saw the 6Ds.

Now I want a 6D because they are so unique due to its size.

Hey if your 6D maglite ever died in an emergency you have plenty of heavy ammo to chunk at the attacker.


----------



## Raoul_Duke (Jul 9, 2007)

I only have these mags to judge with,





The 7C feels the best in the hand to me. I have yet to mod the 7C but...

I have loaded one of the 6Cs with 4 emoli cells (the white long larger cells in the picture.) With the ozram 64623 ( lamps on the right ) 

Its bright at around ~3000 lumens out the front for the 15 to 17 minutes that it lasts. Havent run it for that long though as it get hot after about 5 minutes. Sets newspaper onfire within seconds, if you put it an inch from the lenze.

The 7C with 5 Emolis at 21 volts will put out more light. I'm not sure how bright, but It is going to be worth it.


----------



## chazz1975 (Jul 9, 2007)

I vote for the 6D. I've had one for almost 20 years. My Mom and Dad gave me one for Christmas when I was a teenager. Back then, Mag-Lites were the cat's pajamas. I still have my 6D. It has been everywhere with me, working security/directing traffic, working on the roadside in car accidents as a paramedic, camping, just about everywhere. Change the batteries, change the bulb, it will work as the club you want it to be. I've had to use it in self-defense situations (only ever had to actually STRIKE anyone once, and it was under the ribcage, VERY effective in stopping further conflict). My only beef: I would like to find some sort of drop-in LED module for it that has equal if not better brightness than the current Xenon mag-num star bulbs.


----------



## sysadmn (Jul 9, 2007)

CostcoAAcells said:


> One should also consider what's legal where he lives. Where I live, we're forbidden from having batons, collapsable batons, kubatons. The laws say nothing about prohibition on huge flashlights.


 
I'm just waiting for a modder to find a way to put a CREE in one of these canes. There's a folding version.

PS - You can also remove the rubber foot and fill the end with lead shot mixed with epoxy "for stability".


----------



## CostcoAAcells (Jul 9, 2007)

sysadmn said:


> I'm just waiting for a modder to find a way to put a CREE in one of these canes. There's a folding version.
> 
> PS - You can also remove the rubber foot and fill the end with lead shot mixed with epoxy "for stability".




It says it has a handcrank charger, a noisemaking alarm, and a soothing vibrator--so you can massage youself. That's a riot. lol


----------



## BlackDecker (Jul 9, 2007)

The best flashlight club would be a 36" Louisville Slugger baseball bat with a Chinese fauxton duct taped to the end.


----------



## daloosh (Jul 9, 2007)

Okay, I'll vote. My hands are not huge, so the C cell is much more comfortable for me. 6C has the right balance in my view.
daloosh


----------



## GarageBoy (Jul 9, 2007)

The baseball bat MR Bulk made


----------



## MedusaOblongata (Jul 9, 2007)

Does anyone have a source for a 6C or 7C maglite? Or one to sell?


----------



## Reptilezs (Jul 9, 2007)

look on ebay for a 6c mag


----------



## Icebreak (Jul 9, 2007)

I have this discontinued Cold Steel Brute modded with a cut down Pelican PM6 OP Al reflector, extended bezel, UCL, 11 NiMhs and a Welch Allyn WA1166. The very agressive knurling combined with the 4mm thick, 25mm diameter barrel provides for excellent purchase. It's about a half inch longer than a Mag 6C. It came to me in mint condition from ChocolatLab33. This is Bart's pic.

Glockboy's is a slightly different version modded with a Surefire Lamp.







I recommend the Mag6C modded to WA1185. 

Mr. Bulk's titanium tipped "Assault and Batteries" Mag2C extension shown to us by PSM is another viable choice. That could be easily ROPped. Mr. B. probably still has some.


----------



## Brighteyez (Jul 9, 2007)

Whatever you feel comfortable with that won't get taken away and used against you. That having been said, a 6D Mag is easier to take away from an assailant than a smaller light. If you want to use an aluminum flashlight as an impact weapon, any of them in 2C/2D or larger size are capable of inflicting lethal injuries. In the hands of a trained individual, an AA MiniMag can be used to inflict a fatal blow.



MedusaOblongata said:


> Is there any readily available flashlight that takes primary cells that would work better than a 6D Maglite, if someone were unfortunate enough to have to use a flashlight as a club?


----------



## Leadfoot2 (Jul 11, 2007)

This is the Kel-Tec I was talking about earlier. With nearly 1/4 in walls and AA batteries it would be a light VERY tough flashlight. 

Cold Steel must have purchased the rights.

Leadfoot





Icebreak said:


> I have this discontinued Cold Steel Brute modded with a cut down Pelican PM6 OP Al reflector, extended bezel, UCL, 11 NiMhs and a Welch Allyn WA1166. The very agressive knurling combined with the 4mm thick, 25mm diameter barrel provides for excellent purchase. It's about a half inch longer than a Mag 6C. It came to me in mint condition from ChocolatLab33. This is Bart's pic.
> 
> Glockboy's is a slightly different version modded with a Surefire Lamp.
> 
> ...


----------



## Icebreak (Jul 11, 2007)

I didn't know Kel-Tec made flashlights. I know they make guns. Of course, Kel-Lite used to make flashlights. Cold Steel discontinued these in the mid '90s after another manufacturer claimed IP infringement...That's the story I read.

It's a good performer with the 1166 and Pelican reflector.


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Jul 12, 2007)

Didn't Streamlight make something ultralong in the 1970s and 80s? Not sure, though, if it used primary (C) cells or a NiCad stick.

Last year, a book came out titled Flashlight Fighting or Flashlight Self-Defense or something like that. I read it. I thought it would be about how to club someone, but basically, it's about how to use your flashlight to discourage someone from coming closer, and, if he does, how to him in soft spots. The author points out that in an age when you can no longer count on carrying a Swiss Army Knife or multitool through security, the flashlight is about the last self-defense weapon we can still carry anywhere. I think that's why I sometimes EDC my 4x123A Wolf Eyes Sniper+extension.


----------



## Glen C (Jul 12, 2007)

Paul, just thought I would mention if you a carrying your Sniper with self defence as one of the reasons, you can get a Defender bezel from Mike and screw it on. Handy to have the choice for different enviroments.


----------



## download (Jul 12, 2007)

What you are looking at is "real" Mag8C, 6C feel a little tiny next to it.


----------



## the servents of twilight (Jul 14, 2007)

"Is there any readily available flashlight that takes primary cells that would work better than a 6D Maglite, if someone were unfortunate enough to have to use a flashlight as a club?"

Not as a club, but if you threw a Fenix L1P hard enough you might take someones eye out.


----------



## KenAnderson (Jul 14, 2007)

the servents of twilight said:


> Not as a club, but if you threw a Fenix L1P hard enough you might take someones eye out.


 
Sure laugh, but if you are attacked and are able to shove your Fenix L1P up your attackers nose until it can't be seen except for a distant glow, then...oh forget it. I'm just gonna carry my Mag85.


----------



## Bror Jace (Jul 15, 2007)

I have a nearly 20 year old Mag 5C ... just shy of 15" long. 6C or a little longer would probably be ideal as a club light.

Still, I would be glad to have my 5C on hand in a pinch. It gives me over a foot more reach than a light with a weaponized bezel.


----------



## FILIPPO (Jul 15, 2007)

Paul_in_Maryland said:


> Didn't Streamlight make something ultralong in the 1970s and 80s? Not sure, though, if it used primary (C) cells or a NiCad stick.
> 
> Last year, a book came out titled Flashlight Fighting or Flashlight Self-Defense or something like that. I read it. I thought it would be about how to club someone, but basically, it's about how to use your flashlight to discourage someone from coming closer, and, if he does, how to him in soft spots. The author points out that in an age when you can no longer count on carrying a Swiss Army Knife or multitool through security, the flashlight is about the last self-defense weapon we can still carry anywhere. I think that's why I sometimes EDC my 4x123A Wolf Eyes Sniper+extension.


 
is that book like this one :thinking:? if, it isn't the same, have you got any link?:green:

thanks


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jul 15, 2007)

Paul_in_Maryland said:


> Didn't Streamlight make something ultralong in the 1970s and 80s? Not sure, though, if it used primary (C) cells or a NiCad stick.
> 
> Last year, a book came out titled Flashlight Fighting or Flashlight Self-Defense or something like that. I read it. I thought it would be about how to club someone, but basically, it's about how to use your flashlight to discourage someone from coming closer, and, if he does, how to him in soft spots. The author points out that in an age when you can no longer count on carrying a Swiss Army Knife or multitool through security, the flashlight is about the last self-defense weapon we can still carry anywhere. I think that's why I sometimes EDC my 4x123A Wolf Eyes Sniper+extension.


Here is a classic old booklet called How to Use the Yawara Stick for Police. http://www.72arts.com/en/yawara.html
Take a look at the Yawara Stick they are using. It is a dead ringer for the LAPD's Pelican 7060 LED. As police get more and more restricted in what kind of flashlight they can carry, they may begin to see the giant flashlights as weapons. It's gotten so PC that you can't even walk around with an American flag on a pole without being asked to put the pole in your car.


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: Flashlight book*



FILIPPO said:


> is that book like this one :thinking:? if, it isn't the same, have you got any link?:green:
> 
> thanks


No, it was this one.


----------



## Paladin (Jul 16, 2007)

I'll play the devils advocate here. *There is a large moral and semantic difference between carrying a light which might be capable of being used defensively, and intentionally carrying a club which might be used for lighting purposes*. The latter case is illegal in Texas and most jurisdictions.

Trying to explain to 12 reasonable persons your justification for carrying a 6D maglite in the aftermath of having clubbed another person will be difficult and might possibly cost you your freedom. Even if some degree of Self Defense can be justifed, hitting someone with a 6D Maglite holds the strong possibility of serious injury or death and would almost certainly be considered a grave escalation if the other party is unarmed.

Paladin


----------



## MedusaOblongata (Jul 16, 2007)

Paladin said:


> Trying to explain to 12 reasonable persons your justification for carrying a 6D maglite in the aftermath of having clubbed another person will be difficult and might possibly cost you your freedom. Even if some degree of Self Defense can be justifed, hitting someone with a 6D Maglite holds the strong possibility of serious injury or death and would almost certainly be considered a grave escalation if the other party is unarmed.



Try explaining to 6 unhappy people why they have to carry your coffin in the aftermath of your failure to club another person who gave you no other choice will be difficult as well.

Unfortunately, there are times when giving someone the strong possibility serious injury or death would almost certainly be the best thing you could possibly do.


----------



## Paladin (Jul 16, 2007)

From a quick google search, regarding carrying weapons in the Peoples Republic of Kalifornia city of Mountain View. I'm sure SF, PRK has similar restrictions.

Any item, other than pepper spray, carried on your person (or in your vehicle) for personal defense is illegal. Examples include, but are not limited to: billy clubs, saps, baseball bats, sticks, kubotans, axe handles, etc. You may be cited or arrested for possession of these items.

Now that you have made an educated and deliberate choice to break the law, why not carry something effective like a handgun? _After all, you would hate to have 6 people unhappy with you..._
 
Paladin


----------



## MedusaOblongata (Jul 16, 2007)

I am quite familiar with my local laws, and remain in compliance with them. This light is actually in preparation for a trip I'll be taking elsewhere and, after researching laws there, looks like it will be one of my best options.

In addition, the intention behind any particular item, while it may be mentioned in the law, isn't a practical factor in determining how it plays out. Rather, the explanation given (provided that it's reasonable), or use to which it's put, will be most salient. 

I'm not sure where you found the information you quoted, but it's not written in the form that a law would be. Just for kicks, I just looked up Mountain View's municipal codes at http://municipalcodes.lexisnexis.com/codes/mtnview/ and it's not exactly as you state.

I do appreciate everyone's help.


----------



## Paladin (Jul 16, 2007)

http://www.ci.mtnview.ca.us/city_hall/police/crime_prevention/weapons.asp

Your own posts, and words have made clear any issues of "prior intent". Have a nice day. Save the BS for your court appearances.

Paladin


----------



## Paladin (Jul 16, 2007)

MedusaOblongata said:


> Please, I don't want to discuss whether or not it is ill-advised to use a flashlight as a club or weapon, I want this thread to be limited only to discussing answers to the specific question posted. Thank you for your cooperation on this.


Have a nicer day.

Paladin


----------



## Bror Jace (Jul 16, 2007)

*Paladin*, I won't stick up for anyone who goes out walking around with a 6D Mag or any other oversized light looking for trouble. However, Isee no evidence of that here.

Still, a 5 or 6, C or D cell Maglight is ... _obviously_ a flashlight. If I'm by myself and get jumped by 2-3 guys and end up hurting one or more with one of these large flashlights ... I'll take my chances with the police, a jury, etc ...

(It helps if you can see me ... I'm very clean cut and harmless looking.  )

I _do_ think there's a difference in some of the items on this page, however. Many appear to me (and probably the average person) to be weapons first, and lights second. Use these at your own risk.

Maglites (in stock form) are _far different_ from these.


----------



## Icebreak (Jul 16, 2007)

Paladin -

I'm certain that the OP did not intend for his thread to become a discussion about law. I know this because he said so.

You've shown some interest in 75 watt 6D Hotwires. I would bet that the useful intent was not for checking speaker wire connections on a home theater.

Please consider not making posts to MedusaOblongata's thread that beg for a response pertaining to possible rebuttals to prima facie evidence, morality or the law in general.


----------



## FILIPPO (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: Flashlight book*



Paul_in_Maryland said:


> No, it was this one.


 

thanks paul...this one cost about 1/3 of mine!
I'll sure read it!


----------



## Paladin (Jul 17, 2007)

Icebreak said:


> Paladin -
> 
> I'm certain that the OP did not intend for his thread to become a discussion about law. I know this because he said so.
> 
> ...


 
Asking "what flashlight makes the best club" while living in a jurisdiction where citizens are PROHIBITED BY LAW from doing so is a pretty clear situation. Public forums are a rather indiscreet venue for proclaiming your intent to engage in illegal activities IMO. I'll quit posting in this thread when you guys quit calling ME out by name. I presented some important FACTS regarding this issue, and will do so in the future as needed.

I do NOT even own a 6D maglite, and if you go check the "paladin" who is asking about Hotwires is a new member here with a similar screen name. *MY lights are not intended to be used as clubs or firestarters... ETA: wow, a whole year ago I saw an interesting lamp in a hardware store, and asked about using it in a Maglite. Sorry I forgot, but what kind of moron looks back at an entire year of someones posts to "get something on them? At least you learned some good intell and straight facts!*

FWIW checking stereo speaker connections becomes quite important when your HT system is a 7 channel with about $10K of vintage JBL and Altec horn loaded speakers driving THIRTEEN separate 15 inch woofers. And all the passive hand wired crossovers whose values were calculated and built by myself. Lot's of connections!

Paladin


----------



## besafe2 (Jul 17, 2007)

Paladin said:


> From a quick google search, regarding carrying weapons in the Peoples Republic of Kalifornia city of Mountain View. I'm sure SF, PRK has similar restrictions.
> 
> Any item, other than pepper spray, carried on your person (or in your vehicle) for personal defense is illegal. Examples include, but are not limited to: billy clubs, saps, baseball bats, sticks, kubotans, axe handles, etc. You may be cited or arrested for possession of these items.
> 
> ...




Remind me to stay the h away from there.


----------



## Brighteyez (Jul 17, 2007)

Paladin said:


> From a quick google search, regarding carrying weapons in the Peoples Republic of Kalifornia city of Mountain View. I'm sure SF, PRK has similar restrictions.
> 
> Any item, other than pepper spray, carried on your person (or in your vehicle) for personal defense is illegal. Examples include, but are not limited to: billy clubs, saps, baseball bats, sticks, kubotans, axe handles, etc. You may be cited or arrested for possession of these items.
> 
> ...



Oops ... too late. I bought an axe handle from an OSH store in Mountain View today. Worse yet, I engaged in a conversation with a Mountain PD officer outside of the store and he knows where I live. I guess I'd better keep an eye out for the black helicopters ... I'm sure they'll be here soon... 

I'm afraid the Mountain View site isn't terribly specific about the circumstances under which a person might be cited or arrested for the items that are listed. Some of them fall under 12020 PC where unlawful possession alone is a felony, the rest are subject to discretion and the circumstances under which they are found. If what Mt. View has listed were actually true, I'd have to call the SWAT team on my next door neighbor as he's got a small arsenal of baseball bats in his minivan, ... along with some bases, a bunch of gloves, and a bunch of ammunition, er baseballs, for the bats. 

However, I don't there is any question about carrying a concealed firearm, if you don't have a CCW or aren't otherwise authorized to carry one in one of the qualified peace officer categories. (12025 PC) 




Paladin said:


> * what kind of moron looks back at an entire year of someones posts to "get something on them? At least you learned some good intell and straight facts!*



There's a couple of them on this site.


----------



## Icebreak (Jul 18, 2007)

Paladin said:


> * ETA: wow, a whole year ago I saw an interesting lamp in a hardware store, and asked about using it in a Maglite. Sorry I forgot, but what kind of moron looks back at an entire year of someones posts to "get something on them? At least you learned some good intell and straight facts!*
> Paladin



Paladin -

It is a good idea to let members know about possible problems they may experience with certain intended uses of some personal illumination devices. However, when the OP expresses a desire to not go into an area that history shows will likely cause an argument that will derail the discussion; it might be best to respect the thread starter's wish.

It took about twenty seconds to find your thread showing interest in big Mag 6D Hotwires. It's a simple and easy search function.



Paladin said:


> * Sorry I forgot, but what kind of moron...**!*
> Paladin


 
This board is mostly for discussing flashlights and related subjects. It is not for public speculation about the mental capabilities of its members. No need to shout. Just turn down the stereo.


----------



## half-watt (Jul 18, 2007)

[my apologies, haven't read all of the prev. replies, so don't know if all of this was covered.]


A general reply to ANY who are interested in this subject. As always, this is only my opinion, and does not necessarily reflect the opinions of this Board and its Participants. YMMV (your mileage may vary).



i have some training in Philipino MA/"martial arts" (sticks, knife, empty-hand) which forms the basis of my following advice.


first off, without previous and ongoing training, use of a weapon (or empty-hands) more often than not will produce less than desirable results. training, for many and varied situations, to the point of "reflex" (non-thinking) action is what works best in most situations. the japanese call this "mu shin no shin" (loosely translated, "mind of no mind" = non-thinking, reflexive action due to thousands of repetitions/hundreds-or-thousands of hours of training). without proper training, things may *NOT* turn out "Hollywood", i.e., going well for the "good guy" - you'll be disarmed yourself and possibly beaten with your own weapon. Even with proper training, things may NOT turn out quite as expected!!!


if you're going to sneak up behind someone and hit them over the head, then i'd say go with the 6D Mag and cave their skull in (just hope that they don't move before you get that behemoth of flashlight to impact its intended target). however, be willing to accept the moral and legal consequences of this action though. one will have to give an account - both in time and in eternity!

for other possible situations, unless you're a veritable gorilla, the 6D weighs way too much (52oz or so with batts, if i recall correctly) to be easily swung, stopped, change direction, or perform multiple strikes should the first miss, be parried, or blocked (unless the blocking is done with an arm = broken arm, in which case, as Bill Paxton says in "Alien 2", "Game over, man!").

you're not defending against slow moving, plate-mail armored medieval european knights here. calm, know-how, training, and speed will win out in the situations you might(???) be envisioning.


Remember you have a blindingly bright flashlight - perhaps that should be the first response, i.e., blind 'em & run.


however, if additional response is justified by a particular situation:

go for something lighter that can be whipped about quickly. THINK! THINK! THINK! about a LEO's baton. 

the first blow does not need to kill (the Samurai's ideal of "to kill with one cut" is NOT necessarily applicable here), simply disarm the knife hand, for instance ("defang the serpent and it is helpless" aka "gunting" aka destruction-technique ), or incapacitate a hand or arm (or knee/shin/leg - a hand/arm can't normally parry/block that low, for that matter --- years ago, when on SP duty, this was a favorite target of mine, i.e, hand [if a knife was being wielded] or knee/shin - ended things quickly without too much damage to the attacker). 

then, if you are able, you can run away from the altercation and contact the proper law enforcement authorities, before you're reported yourself for assault and battery. it's amazing how invisible "witnesses" can pop up in a false police report. 

better to just give 'em your money if that's what they're after. CONTINUED attempted personal injury, however, should be defended against, IMO. "one and done" - be a bigger man and don't retailiate (even if you are still able to retailiate and not unconcious), IMO. give 'em one freebie, IMO, then go and fill out a police report against them. Let the law enforcement professionals, and the legal system, do their job in your defense

Don't respond violently to violence. If the threat/attack has ended and additional assault is not threatened, retaliation at that point is NOT self-defense, or using justified force, it, in and of itself, also becomes an act of violence. that IS how the LAW WILL view it!!!

Please remember, there's a difference between "using force" and "violence". THINK! THINK! THINK! on that difference, so that any response, might be a measured response - appropriate for that particular situation. Also, know that the law gives LEO's much more latitude in these situations (it's their job; i have some law enforcement in the family) than it gives the average "Joe Q. Citizen". "Self-Defense" is a very fine line that you don't want to inadvertently cross in "heat of the moment".

something light enough to whip about quickly, yet heavy enough to hurt (more than "sting") is what you're looking for, IMO. what this might be will vary for each individual based upon their level of strength, skill, and training.


Another wiser than i has given, what IMO is, the BEST advice:

"Avoid rather than check.
"Check rather than harm.
"Harm rather than maim.
"Maim rather than kill.
"For every life is precious,
neither can any be replaced."

- Master Po (,the blind "Sifu"/"Shifu", to young Kwai Chang Kane [aka "grasshopper"] in the original "Kung Fu" TV series)


Addendum: Regarding the above Post, do as Bruce Lee used to say, "absorb what is useful; discard the rest".


----------

